# First con.. What should i expect?



## Shukie (Feb 11, 2010)

Sometime next year, i'm going to go to confuzzled with my boyfriend. Never been to a con befor. But have seen some random videos on the internet. Whats all there to do for a non-suiter and her boyfriend? 
My boyfriend is slightly less eager about going to this con than i am. xD So.. Whats there for a hyper girl and her unenthusiastic boyfriend to do?

Tell me about your con experiences. I want to know all about em ^^;
I wanna know what there is to do. So i can CONVINCE MY BOYFRIEND IT WILL BE FUN.

and FURMEETS> what about them? i wanna be involved in the furry community somehow. I wanna run around with a tail on and have a ball. Act like shukie(who is hyper as fuck) and it be alright :/

I CRAVE INFORMATION. O_O
BTW we're both 19.. so can drink and view adult content here in the UK. If that info helps.


----------



## slorrel (Feb 11, 2010)

-


----------



## Shukie (Feb 11, 2010)

Any other advice? i need to convince my boyfriend (who thinks its all a waste of money) That its not.


----------



## xcliber (Feb 11, 2010)

If he's not a furry, then it probably is going to be a waste of money for him if he has no interest in anything furry-related. But you could tell him that it's something that you would really enjoy and appreciate if he came with you, and that he's going for your sake, not his own. You could also tell him that it's a great way for you 2 to spend time together and to get to know you and your interest in furries better.

Edit:
I'd also like to know what fun stuff there is to DO at a con for non-suiters and such as I would like to attend FA United in May.

Edit2x:
Does the con have a website (I don't know my cons too well yet)? If it does, it should have a nice big list of all the planned activities and such.


----------



## Shukie (Feb 11, 2010)

xcliber said:


> If he's not a furry, then it probably is going to be a waste of money for him if he has no interest in anything furry-related. But you could tell him that it's something that you would really enjoy and appreciate if he came with you, and that he's going for your sake, not his own. You could also tell him that it's a great way for you 2 to spend time together and to get to know you and your interest in furries better.
> 
> Edit:
> I'd also like to know what fun stuff there is to DO at a con for non-suiters and such as I would like to attend FA United in May.
> ...


Well the issue is... He enjoys furry PORN. And thats about it   He has no interest in cons. Or my desire to suit at some point. I'd love to suit... so i can... let go.. and just run around having fun xD And nobody would look at me funny xD  He also would prefer if i did'nt go to a con xD But i wanna run around with a tail on and act silly ^^; Like.. the generl public wont let me do. 
I want to have fun amung people i can just... be a dork :/
Also.. i can find no list of eevenets on the confuzzled wbsite xD


----------



## Shukie (Feb 11, 2010)

What about furmeets? What is done at a furmeet?


----------



## RailRide (Feb 11, 2010)

Shukie said:


> Well the issue is... He enjoys furry PORN. And thats about it



Assuming he's of legal age, most conventions have art shows, and most of those have 'adult' sections he can browse through, and even bid on at auction. 

Oftentimes, artists exhibiting in the dealers' room have prints, portfolios, comics, and art CD's with more porn than you could shake a....

...(ahem) at. 

If he brings a sketchbook, he can commission dealer's room/ artist's alley artists to draw porn in it. 

---PCJ

(P.S. All of the above activities are also available (with few exceptions) _without_ pr0n too)


----------



## slorrel (Feb 12, 2010)

Shukie said:


> Well the issue is... He enjoys furry PORN. And thats about it  He has no interest in cons. Or my desire to suit at some point. I'd love to suit... so i can... let go.. and just run around having fun xD And nobody would look at me funny xD He also would prefer if i did'nt go to a con xD But i wanna run around with a tail on and act silly ^^; Like.. the generl public wont let me do.
> I want to have fun amung people i can just... be a dork :/
> Also.. i can find no list of eevenets on the confuzzled wbsite xD


 
So wait, as a couple, ye only do things that *he* finds fun? And he doesn't let you do things you find fun if *he* doesn't like it?

Okay, I'm just sayen; you shouldn't let him dictate what you're not able to do, if its something you enjoy doing, and something you'd like to do. 
I mean, if its something you'd like to do, or if you enjoy doing it, I'd say go for it. Personally, I think its cool you'd like to suit up. I wouldn't go quite so far myself, but thats just me.


----------



## xcliber (Feb 12, 2010)

slorrel said:


> So wait, as a couple, ye only do things that *he* finds fun? And he doesn't let you do things you find fun if *he* doesn't like it?
> 
> Okay, I'm just sayen; you shouldn't let him dictate what you're not able to do, if its something you enjoy doing, and something you'd like to do.
> I mean, if its something you'd like to do, or if you enjoy doing it, I'd say go for it. Personally, I think its cool you'd like to suit up. I wouldn't go quite so far myself, but thats just me.


 I think it's more along the lines of: He's not stopping her from doing it, he just doesn't want to go with because it'll be a waste of his time and money.

Either way, her boyfriend should be more open minded and willing to do some of the things she wants to do.


----------



## Shukie (Feb 12, 2010)

xcliber said:


> I think it's more along the lines of: He's not stopping her from doing it, he just doesn't want to go with because it'll be a waste of his time and money.
> 
> Either way, her boyfriend should be more open minded and willing to do some of the things she wants to do.


he does think its exactly that. a HUGE waste of money and time. But i think he'd start to enjoy it :/ At least i'd hope so. i mean.. dressing up, even if its just a tail, IS FUN. No matter how you look at it. And acting like your something your not, Is fun O-o. 

though, i'm not 100% Sure what all would be to do at a con. Which is why i'm asking this of the furry community. WHAT IS THERE TO DO! What should i expect!


----------



## slorrel (Feb 12, 2010)

-


----------



## Shukie (Feb 13, 2010)

I was hoping for more responces. Oh well :/


----------



## slorrel (Feb 13, 2010)

Shukie said:


> I was hoping for more responces. Oh well :/



Yeah, sorry I can't help you more.
Actually, I came across this, it might be helpful;
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Furry_convention#Activities
http://en.wikifur.com/wiki/Furry_con


----------



## Shukie (Feb 13, 2010)

slorrel said:


> Yeah, sorry I can't help you more.
> Actually, I came across this, it might be helpful;
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Furry_convention#Activities
> http://en.wikifur.com/wiki/Furry_con


That was actually very useful o.o Thanks.


----------



## Romanpower (Feb 14, 2010)

I am a new fur, and i went to Furcon. It was so much fun. I was entranced with the dealers den were so many amazing artists showed off there work, and being able to meet the artists in person. I met blotch, which is one of my favorite artists. I myself before the con was not really into dressing up, but once i got there, hung out, got over the instant high, i felt out of place with out a tail or something furry. It was amazing. Enought so that i am having some post-con depression. Back to the con, i would check out the con website too see the types of panels they have, i went too two panels and i loved them both. Other things to do is too watch fursuiters compete in events, which were funny and awesome. As a first timer i am so very excited for furcon 2011 that has already been set for dates, and i am most deffintaly going for two days. I spent most of my time in the dealers den, but i walked around and interacted with people. It's fun if your into the art and checking out the fursuiters.

-Romanpower


----------



## Kelm (Feb 14, 2010)

Lots of people, I'd think.


----------



## Shukie (Feb 14, 2010)

Wow thank you o.o I have a tail, Which i cant wait to wear to a con and run around with it on. Lol. And i'd love to look at all the artwork. and i'd love to interact with the fursuiters O-o 
I'd prolly act as if i was in a suit. And have a total blast. My boyfriends still not convinced its worth it, But i think it will be a blast. Especially to go explore the town the con is in.


----------

